
Lifetime cost to run F-35 fighter: about $1 trillion - ukdm
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/02/26/us-lockheed-fighter-idUSTRE81P0RV20120226
======
Imagenuity
Read again: it says "$1 trillion to operate a fleet of 2,443 F-35 fighter jets
over the next 50 years."

One F-35 does not cost a trillion, all 2443 planes over 50 years will cost 1
trillion, including the development cost.

Your headline sucks.

------
holograham
Projecting the costs of ANYTHING out 50 years is shaky at best and totally
inaccurate at worst. If the F35 were a company it would still be pre-revenue
product development. Projecting production ramp up costs, operations, and
sustainment are simply too complex to model effectively. A report like this
does not take into account the ever changing technology advances in production
and software costs. I would be willing to bet that 3-D printing, advanced
materials, and software V&V breakthroughs will drastically bring costs down
over the next 50 years.

------
bsphil
There's an 's' missing in that title that changes the entire perspective of
the article.

Damn link-baiting.

Oh and by the by, lol @ 50 year projections. What will the translation of a
2012 dollar be in 2062?

